# [Video] ShengShou 5x5 Mod Tutorial - The WorldRecord Mod by Florian



## Florian (Mar 6, 2012)

ShengShou 5x5 Modding Tutorial
That's the mod I've done on the Cube, which is the current WorldRecord cube.
I'm not responsible for damage on your cubes.


----------



## izovire (Mar 6, 2012)

onice... my V-cube 5 is going bad so maybe I can mod one of mine THAT I CAN'T SELL ANYMORE. 

Also, please don't ask me to do this mod. I don't have the time. 

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Florian (Mar 6, 2012)

izovire said:


> onice... my V-cube 5 is going bad so maybe I can mod one of mine THAT I CAN'T SELL ANYMORE.
> 
> Also, please don't ask me to do this mod. I don't have the time.
> 
> Thank you for posting this.


 
I think the V-Cube would come very loose, so i think you would have to do the adjustable core mod, too.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 6, 2012)

your acsent is werid half ozzie and half german or something


----------



## David Zemdegs (Mar 6, 2012)

tx789 said:


> your acsent is werid half ozzie and half german or something


We are trying to make sure he has an authentic accent like our current primeminister Julia Gillard before he leaves.


----------



## sukesh12 (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't actually need a mod on my Sheng Shou. It just is so smooth. Way better than my V-Cube 5. The only way to make the cube faster is using regularly. That's my opinion.


----------



## izovire (Mar 6, 2012)

sukesh12 said:


> I don't actually need a mod on my Sheng Shou. It just is so smooth. Way better than my V-Cube 5. The only way to make the cube faster is using regularly. That's my opinion.


 
To me the SS5 seems a bit locky. I think the mod would promote better corner cutting... it is pretty smooth though. I might try the mod someday.


----------



## cubelover111 (Mar 6, 2012)

florian can u please tell me from where you got the differential oil i mean the location of the store


----------



## Florian (Mar 6, 2012)

cubelover111 said:


> florian can u please tell me from where you got the differential oil i mean the location of the store


 
It's a German store-chain.
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...nid=21FAB2734F083CDCF2359FD9ED549131.ASTPCCP4


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 6, 2012)

fazdad said:


> We are trying to make sure he has an authentic accent like our current primeminister Julia Gillard before he leaves.


 
Is he on an exchange trip? Thanks for the tutorial btw, Florian. Might add stuff to my 5x5.


----------



## Florian (Mar 6, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Is he on an exchange trip? Thanks for the tutorial btw, Florian. Might add stuff to my 5x5.


 
Yes, i'm here for a year.


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 6, 2012)

Do I really need that lube?


----------



## Florian (Mar 6, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Do I really need that lube?


 
No, of course not. Every high viscosity differencial oil is good.


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Why does everybody have a dremel when I don't have one?


----------



## JasonK (Mar 6, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Why does everybody have a dremel when I don't have one?


 
Because you haven't bought one, and they have...


----------



## Florian (Mar 6, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Why does everybody have a dremel when I don't have one?


 
That one was just 30$ at a local-store for a 110-piece-set.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm assuming you can adapt this to work with the SS 4x4 as well?


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 6, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> I'm assuming you can adapt this to work with the SS 4x4 as well?


 
Probably, but _I haven't seen the tutorial yet._ I looked at a picture of his 5x5 and did a toned down version on my SSv3 a couple months ago. It helps it quite a bit, and after I do my SS5x5, I'll probably go back and do it again more this time.


----------



## MostEd (Mar 6, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> I'm assuming you can adapt this to work with the SS 4x4 as well?


 
yes, but i didn't see much improvement,(havent tensioned yet, but it lock ups less, especially on 3x3 stage)


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 6, 2012)

MostEd said:


> yes, but i didn't see much improvement,(havent tensioned yet, but it lock ups less, especially on 3x3 stage)


 
Mine helped with lockups quite a bit. It didn't make it any faster (that I noticed), but the lockups were huge for me.


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 6, 2012)

Awesome video! :tu

I did a really similar mod to my SS 4x4 V3, and the cube is much better than before.
But what I not have did, is to polish all the pieces. How necessary is that? Do you think that can make the cube better?

I maybe missed it in the video, but you just changed the springs, not the screws? Also, do you think it works with my old springs from a ZhanChi?

Last question: Do you change the stickers only beacuse you don't like the standard ones, or is there another reason?


----------



## Florian (Mar 6, 2012)

I changed only the springs, not the screws. You can put in the Screws, but than the cube feels really weird.

Yeah the new Stickers only because i don't like he standard ones.


----------



## Florian (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 9, 2012)

The cube looks awesome I have modded my corners and most of the centers, and I will soon start with the edges. I think I will post my result here after that.


----------



## Florian (Mar 9, 2012)

Do that


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 15, 2012)

I did Florian's mod to my SS 5x5 (except changing the springs).

I have to say that the cube is fantastic, but it isn't like how Florian show us in the video.
It can cut corners, next to as much as Florian's. But it is at least WAYS better than it was before the mod. I haven't breaked it in that much but it already feels very good. I have also lubed it with Traxxas 50K, and that is working very well.

So if someone is wondering if it is worht to mod it, can I just answer:

Go ahead and do it!

I think I spent something like 10-14 hours modding, but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## RTh (Apr 2, 2012)

Some high resolution photos of the pieces after the mod would be very helpful, in the video you can hardly see anything in detail.
I'm about to do this modification and I want to be sure of what I should do to each piece before getting my hands dirty.

Thanks beforehand to whoever posts them =]


----------



## PandaCuber (May 7, 2012)

Is it possible for someone to take a picture of pieces and mark where you're supposed to sand? I have limited Internet, so I cant watch a 30 minute video ): I really wanna do this mod!


----------



## JianhanC (May 8, 2012)

Hm, I'm changing the springs when they arrive, so I'll get some pics up when I disassemble my cube.


----------



## Applecow (May 19, 2012)

could you possibly post some photos of the modded pieces? like one photo of a corner, one of an edge and so on? Would be great 

____
edit: damn, didn't read the last few posts. :/


----------



## HoooneyGuy (May 22, 2012)

I've got a ShengShou with this mod.Unfrotunately I didn't have that tool,so it took me 10 hours to do by hand but it's really worth to do.


----------



## JianhanC (May 28, 2012)

Spoiler




















































Note that I did some things slightly differently than Florian in his tutorial. Remember I modded it before the video was released. And Florian, I have Dayan springs in mine right now, and it's how I expected it to be. However, I'm at this tension whereby when it's 1/8 turns too tight, the outer layers are perfect but the inner layers can't cornercut much. When it's 1/8 turns too loose, the inner layers are pretty much ideal but the outer layers are a bit too loose. I noticed the outer layers of mine is similar to yours though. I quite like it and I don't think I'm switching back. It's too much hassle disassembling and screwing again


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 28, 2012)

lol Jian Han why didn't you use C4U springs?


----------



## JianhanC (May 28, 2012)

Florian says that the Dayan springs work better


----------



## Florian (May 28, 2012)

I guess it's personal preference i'd recommend try the cube out with Dayan-springs and with SS springs, not much effort doing that in comparison to the modding process


----------



## amostay2004 (May 28, 2012)

ok I wanna borrow your 5x5 this weekend xD


----------



## MeshuggahX (May 28, 2012)

When you say Dayan springs, is it the regular from their 3x3-cubes?


----------



## sa11297 (May 28, 2012)

MeshuggahX said:


> When you say Dayan springs, is it the regular from their 3x3-cubes?


 
yep


----------



## JianhanC (May 28, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> ok I wanna borrow your 5x5 this weekend xD


 
I thought you no gusta the first time?  I have half bright stickers now too. Anyway, with the SS springs it feels gummier. The Dayan springs can screw in a long way and still feel loose. I'm adding more Lubix bit by bit to the outer layers so as to gum it up a bit, to neutralise the loose feel.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 18, 2012)

Okay. So I did this mod, with sandpaper, sandblock, and a knife and spent 14-15 hours with it
I rounded off the corner pieces like the Vcube5 corner mod, and then from the 3 stalks to the top
For center corners, I rounded off the small base and the long stalk(with a bump) till the top
For edges, i rounded off(obviously after cutting lots of plastic), the 2 long stalks till the top
I swapped with dayan springs, stil using the red core though 

Here is the thing, after trying quite a lot to tension it, it always feels weird, the outer layers are super loose, i found a usable tension for them but at that the inner layers lock up quite a lot and they feel real tight. When i loosen it up so that inner layers feel comfortable, even a little inaccurate turning results in a pop of 3 pieces(1 center corner, 1 piece adjacent to center corner, and 1 edge piece)

Can someone help me? What went wrong? What should i do?


Additional info - I had done about 900 something solves on my SS already , so it was pretty well broken in. Do i need to give the cube time again to break in after this mod according to it ? (thats what i can think of as a problem). But might just be something more technical


----------



## Florian (Jul 18, 2012)

Akash Rupela said:


> Okay. So I did this mod, with sandpaper, sandblock, and a knife and spent 14-15 hours with it
> I rounded off the corner pieces like the Vcube5 corner mod, and then from the 3 stalks to the top
> For center corners, I rounded off the small base and the long stalk(with a bump) till the top
> For edges, i rounded off(obviously after cutting lots of plastic), the 2 long stalks till the top
> ...



Surpsisingly a lot of people have problems with the dayan springs switch them back and try again


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 18, 2012)

Right, so I spend a good chunk of yesterday doing this mod. First impressions, it's definitely better than an ss5 without the mod. Secondly, take your time to tension/lube it. I lubed to core with lubix and the surfaces with maru. I must have spent nearly 2 hours tensioning correctly, I still get the classic "Shengshou Lock", but it isn't really a lock and you can avoid them pretty easily after a few solves. There are definitely gaping holes in my outer layers, but I don't think I've taken off as much plastic as you have Florian, I personally believe taking off that much is unecessary but I guess we cannot compare cubes unless you are going to Euros/Worlds. I am very glad I've taken the time to do this, but the cube will take a few solves to get used to and I can see this being absolutely amazing after a few hundred solves to break it in.


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 18, 2012)

I still need to do this... And the Konsta 4x4 mod. Maybe later today - I don't think I have any other plans.


----------



## Speedmaster (Jul 18, 2012)

I've modded only the corners like Florian for 1 hour and it's perfect


----------



## BlueDevil (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm trying this on my SS4x4 (already have the Konsta mod) Hopefully it will make it really good. I need to be able to tighten my cube without losing a lot of performance because my cube always pops in competition (and only in competition, as it would be rude to also pop while practicing at home )

I'll post with what I think once I finish.


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 19, 2012)

finished modding corner centers and outer corners. The only thing is that I don't have a good selection of sander-bits, so my corner stocks are a bit unmodded... I got them as well as I could, but it wasn't great. I'm gonna see if I can finish tomorrow, or friday. Hopefully I'll be able to do a bunch of 5x5 on saturday.


----------



## googlebleh (Jul 27, 2012)

Could someone help me out? I didn't really get a good idea how much to round off the center corners from the video or from Jianhan's photos. If someone could post pictures of the modded parts I have circled in the pic below, that would be much appreciated.



Thanks!


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 27, 2012)

googlebleh said:


> Could someone help me out? I didn't really get a good idea how much to round off the center corners from the video or from Jianhan's photos. If someone could post pictures of the modded parts I have circled in the pic below, that would be much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 2269
> 
> Thanks!



Lots. More than that. I went to the sticker on the side with the stock/base of it, the part that actually goes into the cube. On the other sides I just took off maybe a few mm, just to round it. Not too much on those 3 sides though. I probably could have done it more though.
I don't think it's possible to OVER-mod this. I mean, you could... but by that point the pieces would be snapping. Just remember, if it's not round, sand it.


----------



## googlebleh (Jul 27, 2012)

Actually, that was a picture of an unmodded piece. But thanks for the description! A few millimeters, just to round off those four, then a lot off of the other side with the stock on it.


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 27, 2012)

I have some pictures up a few pages earlier.


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 27, 2012)

I dropped my SS 5x5 a couple of days ago, and it completely exploded (a whole center piece came off). I've put the pieces in the dishwasher to clean the lube off, and I think it's almost time to do the mod. 

My cube has the orange core, the one without the extension things. I hear this is the better core/cube. Can someone confirm this? Are the 5x5s with the orange cores older and/or better? I know it is mentioned in the video, but I can't really understand it...


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 27, 2012)

mdolszak said:


> I dropped my SS 5x5 a couple of days ago, and it completely exploded (a whole center piece came off). I've put the pieces in the dishwasher to clean the lube off, and I think it's almost time to do the mod.
> 
> My cube has the orange core, the one without the extension things. I hear this is the better core/cube. Can someone confirm this? Are the 5x5s with the orange cores older and/or better? I know it is mentioned in the video, but I can't really understand it...



Yes, it's the older version, the one Florian has in his video. It is generally considered to be better, because the white cores have cracks in them.


----------



## googlebleh (Jul 27, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> I have some pictures up a few pages earlier.



Yes, and I'm very glad you do. But I couldn't really see those specific places in your pictures.


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 2, 2012)

I did this to my 4x4 corner stems instead of what Florian shows at ~14 min in his video.
I first did one the way he showed it, then I figured this out and did 5 really nice and round ones, bought a web cam today to show it and recorded the least successful attempt  . Then I did the last one perfect


----------



## Inusagi (Aug 15, 2012)

I have done the mod to my 5x5 now, and for some reason it just doesn't turn that good  I first tried it with Dayan springs and lubed it with lubix, but got the same problems like a lot of other people have. Either the outer layer is good while the inner layer is not, or opposite. So I changed it back to the normal SS springs. It now cuts well, but the turning isn't that smooth. It also has this irritating lock up where the wing-edge and center-edge collides. So i get better times with my 3 month old shengshou that isn't modded than I get with my new shengshou that is modified. My old ss is much smoother and I feel a lot more controlled with it. What have I done wrong, or what can I do? :/

edit: yeah, and another thing I forgot to mention, was that mine doesn't cut as much as Florian showed, and I did get of alot of plastic. I was even afraid of over-modding from time to time


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 24, 2012)

Are there any pictures for this mod on a SS 4x4 v3?


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 24, 2012)

I can take pictures of mine if you want me too, but I don't think I did it as much as some people do.


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 24, 2012)

/\ I think I overdid it. It rattles when I shake it.


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 24, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> /\ I think I overdid it. It rattles when I shake it.



Mine does that anyway. (with just Konsta mod)

And Ickathu, if you can take pictures, that would be great.


----------



## cubegenius (Aug 24, 2012)

My konsta mod seemed to make my 4x4 lock-up even worse.


----------



## Florian (Aug 24, 2012)

cubegenius said:


> My konsta mod seemed to make my 4x4 lock-up even worse.


For 4x4 or 5x5?

For 4x4:
My mod<Konsta<both


----------



## cubegenius (Aug 25, 2012)

Florian said:


> For 4x4 or 5x5?
> 
> For 4x4:
> My mod<Konsta<both



4x4. the Florian part is just fine.


----------



## googlebleh (Sep 3, 2012)

So, after much procrastination, I finally finished this mod, and I must say, it was definitely worth the effort. It made my SS5 super-duper fast, and after just two solves, I improved my PB by 20%. Ten solves later, I had a new PB mean of 3, average of 5, and average of 12.

One note though: I was too stingy when modding the edges. To anyone who hasn't done it yet, don't be afraid to take off a good amount of plastic, because just rounding them off won't help that much. The more plastic you take off of the edges, the more reverse corner-cutting you get on the outside layers (i.e. just modding the corners isn't going to help)


----------



## skittlez350 (Sep 16, 2012)

I did not watch the entire video yet so I do not know if this is answered in the video, but is that vet lube(maru lube looking thing) necessary? And can rough sandpaper be used instead of a dremel? I really cannot spend 20 dollars on one, let alone 30.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 16, 2012)

skittlez350 said:


> I did not watch the entire video yet so I do not know if this is answered in the video, but is that vet lube(maru lube looking thing) necessary? And can rough sandpaper be used instead of a dremel? I really cannot spend 20 dollars on one, let alone 30.



1. It's lube. Use lube, doesn't need to be Z-Lube.
2. Doesn't matter, just have fun taking 12 hours if you don't use a Dremel.


----------



## JianhanC (Sep 17, 2012)

skittlez350 said:


> I did not watch the entire video yet so I do not know if this is answered in the video, but is that vet lube(maru lube looking thing) necessary? And can rough sandpaper be used instead of a dremel? I really cannot spend 20 dollars on one, let alone 30.



Z-lube and Maru lube are quite similar, so it doesn't really matter. I'd use a nail file, it's hard to use rough sandpaper on some places. And imo nail file produces higher quality mods. The 12 hours are well worth it if you do it right.


----------



## bran (Sep 17, 2012)

I broke 1 corner of my modded Shengshou 5x5 :'(


----------



## Florian (Sep 17, 2012)

skittlez350 said:


> I did not watch the entire video yet so I do not know if this is answered in the video, but is that vet lube(maru lube looking thing) necessary? And can rough sandpaper be used instead of a dremel? I really cannot spend 20 dollars on one, let alone 30.



Use a file, works just as good. Sometimes I actually prefer a file


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 17, 2012)

skittlez350 said:


> I did not watch the entire video yet so I do not know if this is answered in the video, but is that vet lube(maru lube looking thing) necessary? And can rough sandpaper be used instead of a dremel? I really cannot spend 20 dollars on one, let alone 30.



I'm using an emery board (however you spell it) and P240 glasspaper. I modded the corners on my 4x4 yesterday and I already notice a difference. I'll probably do the centers over the weekend.


----------



## cannon4747 (Feb 13, 2013)

*what parts of which pieces do I mod?*

I've highlighted the parts I think I should mod of each piece. In all honesty, the video wasn't very good at telling me which parts to mod. I need clarity before I start modding so I can avoid ruining my cube. Its only $10 i know, but I just don't wanna wait for shipping. What I've done thus far of the mod is mod the corners as I thought they needed to be and switched the springs with those in a lunhui. something I noticed about my screws is that they must be different. they look flat as opposed to rounded like the ones in the mod. pics included.

okay my first question is the screws, in the first pic it looks like the screws changed from the more rounded topped ones (in the screenshot from the mod video) like in the ss 4x4 I had lying around to the flat ones you see on the right in the second pic. Would this affect performance in any way?

http://i.imgur.com/stmH1A7.png

http://i.imgur.com/F3Ff1jj.jpg

next I had to make sure, are the highlighted in yellow parts the places I should be sanding down, or just that section closest to the sticker?

http://imgur.com/a/64SAw

I wanted to make sure I was modding the right parts.

and as a bonus heres a pic I found on my hard drive of a woman with my bro's face getting kinky with nic cage. I remember using it for a fb hack prank a while ago...

http://i.imgur.com/wKqqKsz.png


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 13, 2013)

cannon4747 said:


> I've highlighted the parts I think I should mod of each piece. In all honesty, the video wasn't very good at telling me which parts to mod. I need clarity before I start modding so I can avoid ruining my cube. Its only $10 i know, but I just don't wanna wait for shipping. What I've done thus far of the mod is mod the corners as I thought they needed to be and switched the springs with those in a lunhui. something I noticed about my screws is that they must be different. they look flat as opposed to rounded like the ones in the mod. pics included.
> 
> okay my first question is the screws, in the first pic it looks like the screws changed from the more rounded topped ones (in the screenshot from the mod video) like in the ss 4x4 I had lying around to the flat ones you see on the right in the second pic. Would this affect performance in any way?
> 
> ...



A couple of other people and I have posted pics of our modded parts earlier in this thread. Not really, if the only difference is the screw head, and the threads are fine, as long as the center caps aren't popping out, but even then, it's no biggie, just annoying. Yup, those parts are about right, and you have to round the corner stalks too.


----------



## Florian (Feb 13, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> Are there any pictures for this mod on a SS 4x4 v3?


I modded a SS 4x4 v3 for a few people, the best result ever was the cube for Jay McNeill, ask him, he has the best 4x4


----------



## ottozing (Feb 13, 2013)

I'll post some pics of my cube later today after school


----------



## cannon4747 (Feb 14, 2013)

okay so I modded the cube successfully but I have the problem that a lot of other ppl seem to have with the springs not helping much. I partially solved this by taking apart my old ss 4x4 v1 and stacking the washers from that onto my ss5. this put a lil more tension on the springs and helps a little but what I really need is some thicker washers of the same size ss uses. If anyone knows where to buy them I'd be highly appreciative. washers from other cubes don't work because the hole is too small for normal sized cube washers. I tried searching for the smaller washers but couldn't find them outside of making custom orders with the manufacturer. does anyone else have any suggestions to make the springs go under more pressure to make the tensions we set actually work?


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Feb 16, 2013)

Some pics of the pieces would be nice.


----------



## Florian (Apr 8, 2013)

I was thinking of maybe auction a few SS 5x5s off on ebay in the future. Is anyone interested?
I won't make alot though since I'm thinking of a starting bid of about $99.99, which is equivalent to about half of the wage I'm getting at my current part-time job. (Letting you peeps pay me my actual wage would entail too many haters)


----------



## Florian (Apr 12, 2013)

bump!


----------



## KongShou (Apr 12, 2013)

Florian said:


> I was thinking of maybe auction a few SS 5x5s off on ebay in the future. Is anyone interested?
> I won't make alot though since I'm thinking of a starting bid of about $99.99, which is equivalent to about half of the wage I'm getting at my current part-time job. (Letting you peeps pay me my actual wage would entail too many haters)



Bit expensive for me. i get one if i can afford it. But yeah, VERY INTERESTED. I would love to own one of your cube.


----------



## googlebleh (Apr 12, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Bit expensive for me. i get one if i can afford it. But yeah, VERY INTERESTED. I would love to own one of your cube.



Same. Although I would have definitely sprung for it a year ago before I modded my own. I'll see if I have the money.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 13, 2013)

Expensive for me too, adjust the price and I'll be v interested


----------



## Shadows7 (Apr 13, 2013)

Never understood the point of a starting bid, why not just start it at 0$ and let people bid what they want?
You're only going to get what people are willing to pay for it.


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Apr 13, 2013)

Maybe because he wants what he wants as a minimum.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 13, 2013)

Is it the one used by faz?


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 13, 2013)

Shadows7 said:


> Never understood the point of a starting bid, why not just start it at 0$ and let people bid what they want?
> You're only going to get what people are willing to pay for it.



You do realise the effort behind a modded cube right? And this is a Florian cube we're talking about.


----------



## Florian (Apr 14, 2013)

I can assure you that the cube will be worth that price, I'd put in the starting bit of 99.99 because it is the price of a Lubix Elite and a 5x5 modded by me is the Lubix Elite of the 5x5s whilst most likely taking a bit more time to mod.

I've sold cubes recently with the price being 100$+ and none of them were not completely satisfied.

The thing about the price is that even this starting bit makes the wage go down below the US minimum wage, which is way below the wage I am getting at my part time job. Going down more would just be ridiculous.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 14, 2013)

Do you consider the amount of time spent on modding? profit / time (hours) could be a new perspective.


----------



## Florian (Apr 14, 2013)

I do not consider spending less time on each cube in order to reduce the price. I mod them to perfection (well close to), thats when I stop.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 14, 2013)

Nono, you misunderstand me. I meant to say to calculate it based on profit per hour. For example, I made a 5x5 and got ~USD30 profit for it, and I spent about 13 hours on it. So I essentially earned 30/13 = 2.3 dollars per hour.


----------



## Florian (Apr 14, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> Nono, you misunderstand me. I meant to say to calculate it based on profit per hour. For example, I made a 5x5 and got ~USD30 profit for it, and I spent about 13 hours on it. So I essentially earned 30/13 = 2.3 dollars per hour.



Yes, lets say I sell a cube for 110$.
I make ~85$ profit. 
Including every thing (buying, modding, lubing, stickering, testing, packagin, shipping) I take maybe 11 hours, sometimes an hour more sometimes an hour less.
Which would be 7.72$/hour, which is below the US minium wage.


----------



## Florian (May 10, 2013)

ok, I got 8 black and 2 white 5x5s and 8 black and 2 white 4x4s 
I'll get to them when I get the time


----------



## googlebleh (May 11, 2013)

Florian said:


> ok, I got 8 black and 2 white 5x5s and 8 black and 2 white 4x4s
> I'll get to them when I get the time



yay. Do you know about how much are the 4x4s going to cost?


----------



## Florian (May 12, 2013)

I sold 2 5x5 and a 4x4 yet for prices that I'm ok with, so I need to mod them first until I can go for another one. I'll message you then


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 6, 2013)

Please clear some space in your inbox for another order. =)


----------

